# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  [FAQ's: OD] How do I email a workbook from within Excel?

## RobDog888

Excel has a build in method for emailing a workbook as an attachment. Its the SendMail method of the Workbook object. It only takes a few arguments.


_Expression_.SendMail Receipient(s), [Subject], [ReturnReceipt]

Receipient(s): String value containing one or more email addresses and they get added to the To property of the email. If multiple addresses are desired then you need to use a string array.

Subject: Optional String value. Specifies the subject of the message. If this argument is omitted, the document name is used.

Return Receipt: Optional Boolean value. True to request a return receipt. False to not request a return receipt.


*Excel 2003 VBA Code Example:*

VB Code:
Application.Workbooks("Book1").SendMail "meow@example.com", "Spam - Meow!", False

----------

